# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  هزینه ی عجیب آزمون قلمچی ...شهر شما چقده؟

## pourya78

سلام امروز رفتم قلمچی شهرمون گفت آزمون یک میلیون و ۶۰۰ هزار تومنه 
واقعا چرا اینقدر زیاد ؟؟؟؟؟
شهر شما چقدره ؟؟؟

----------


## Zahra77

2و100 
 :Yahoo (5):

----------


## pourya78

> 2و100


قدیم؟
یا جدید؟

----------


## Zahra77

> قدیم؟
> یا جدید؟


*قدیم 
البته یه جایی هم هست مکاتبه ای مینویسه 
800 تومن 
دیگه پشتیبان و کتاب و این چرتارم نداره ! 
*

----------


## BRUH

> *قدیم 
> البته یه جایی هم هست مکاتبه ای مینویسه 
> 800 تومن 
> دیگه پشتیبان و کتاب و این چرتارم نداره ! 
> *


 :Yahoo (21): 
چجوری

----------


## pourya78

> *قدیم 
> البته یه جایی هم هست مکاتبه ای مینویسه 
> 800 تومن 
> دیگه پشتیبان و کتاب و این چرتارم نداره ! 
> *


الان داخل سایت قلمچی یک میلیون و ۸۰ هزار تومنه 
ولی نمایندگی میگه پشتیبان و کتاب اجباریه با اونا میشه یک و ۶۰۰ ولی فقط ازمون ۱و ۸۰ هزار تومنه

----------


## Zahra77

> چجوری


*مکاتبه ایه 
حتی اگه بالا 7000 هم بشی اسمتو تو نفرات برتر نمیزنن 
نتیجه اشم شنبه میاد یا یک شنبه 
پشتیبان و اینام نداره 
فقط ازمونه ! 
نمیدونم ما چنتا مرکز تو اصفهان این کارو میکنن 
شمام بگردی تو شهرتون هست !*

----------


## Zahra77

> الان داخل سایت قلمچی یک میلیون و ۸۰ هزار تومنه 
> ولی نمایندگی میگه پشتیبان و کتاب اجباریه با اونا میشه یک و ۶۰۰ ولی فقط ازمون ۱و ۸۰ هزار تومنه


نمیدونم والا 
بگرد مکاتبه ای پیدا کن تو شهرتون

----------


## pourya78

> نمیدونم والا 
> بگرد مکاتبه ای پیدا کن تو شهرتون


شما مکاتبه ثبت نام کردی ؟

----------


## Zahra77

> شما مکاتبه ثبت نام کردی ؟


*من اگه میتونستم پول پشتیبانو بدم وبعد بگم بهم کاری نداشته باشه و قبول میکرد  حتما خودشو مینوشتم
مشکل اینه بعدش نمیشه بهشون گفت با من کاری نداشته باش
زنگ کشت میکنن  
مشکلم با مکاتبه ای اینه که شنبه و یک شنبه میاد جوابش
مرددم راستش خودم *

----------


## pourya78

> *من اگه میتونستم پول پشتیبانو بدم وبعد بگم بهم کاری نداشته باشه و قبول میکرد  حتما خودشو مینوشتم
> مشکل اینه بعدش نمیشه بهشون گفت با من کاری نداشته باش
> زنگ کشت میکنن  
> مشکلم با مکاتبه ای اینه که شنبه و یک شنبه میاد جوابش
> مرددم راستش خودم *


منم همچین رغبتی به پشتیبان و اینا ندارم ولی چه کنم 
بعدشم پشتیبانی که رتبش از خودمنم بیشتر بوده

----------


## tiny-ghost

فایل پیوست 89743
دوستان من پرسیدم بدون کتاب 960.کلاه سرتون نزارن

----------


## pourya78

> فایل پیوست 89743
> دوستان من پرسیدم بدون کتاب 960.کلاه سرتون نزارن


جدید یا قدیم؟

----------


## tiny-ghost

جدید.البته من شهرمو گفتم.شمام میتونین برین تو کانون بوک بغل صفحه مشاور انلاین داره

----------


## ALI11223

برای شهر ماهم هزینه ثبت نام قلمچی  1میلیون 600هزارتومان هست(بدون کتاب و فقط آزمون) نظام جدید تجربی. اما کتاب اجباریه و کلا 2 میلیون میشه!

----------


## Churchill

هزار بار گفتم بازم میگم شما یه زنگ بزنین 8451 با کد 021  
 بگید به ما گرون گفتن و اینکه پشتیبان و کتاب رو میخوان به ما بندازن ما پول نداریم اگه جور نشه میریم جای دیگه آزمون  اونا خودشون زنگ میزنن نمایندگی با خاک یکسانشون میکنن بالاخره اونا هم ضرر میکنن که سر قیمت بالا گفتن دانش آموز ها ریزش پیدا میکنن نمایندگی هم ورمیداره به شما زنگ میزنه میگه بیا هیچی اجباری نیست اونجا برین براتون چکی هم حساب میکنن تا برج 12 هم باید تصفیه کنید تو چند قسط

----------


## NiNi

*هنوز قلمچی میرین؟

عامل همه بدبختیامون این مؤسسات خدانشناسن بعد میرین پول میریزین جیبشون؟

برین کافی نت بگین سؤالاتشون براتون دانلود کنن برین بزنین.

آزمونم یا جامع برین (اگه میخوایین مقایسه بشین با بقیه)یا گزینه دو.

کم شاخ کنید این موجودات رو.*

----------


## mmr

نمیشه اینطور گفت .
عامل اکثر ناکامی هامون در حقیقت وابستگی بیش از حد سیستم اموزشی کشور به این موسسات هست 
یعنی به نوعی شما حق انتخاب ندارید . باید یه ازمون رو برید . خوب بین بد و بدتر هم ادم مجبوره بد رو بپذیره .به نوعی نمیشه مخالف جهت رودخونه شنا کرد . متاسفانه موتور سیستم اموزشی کشور ما همین موسسات هست وگرنه خوده سیستم که چیزی برای ارایه نداره . شما بشین کل کتاب های زیست مدرسه رو بخون اگه تونستی زیست کنکور رو درصد خوبی بزنی . پس ادم مجبور میشه با جماعت همرنگ بشه . ولی خب اره بالاخره یه تغییر نیازه که خب معلوم نیست کی قراره رخ بده .


> *هنوز قلمچی میرین؟
> 
> عامل همه بدبختیامون این مؤسسات خدانشناسن بعد میرین پول میریزین جیبشون؟
> 
> برین کافی نت بگین سؤالاتشون براتون دانلود کنن برین بزنین.
> 
> آزمونم یا جامع برین (اگه میخوایین مقایسه بشین با بقیه)یا گزینه دو.
> 
> کم شاخ کنید این موجودات رو.*

----------


## _Nyusha_

> *هنوز قلمچی میرین؟
> 
> عامل همه بدبختیامون این مؤسسات خدانشناسن بعد میرین پول میریزین جیبشون؟
> 
> برین کافی نت بگین سؤالاتشون براتون دانلود کنن برین بزنین.
> 
> آزمونم یا جامع برین (اگه میخوایین مقایسه بشین با بقیه)یا گزینه دو.
> 
> کم شاخ کنید این موجودات رو.*


قلم چی از همه آزمون بهتره
گزینه دو درحد پرستاریه
بعدشم وقتی واست تراز میاد و یه برنامه خاص هست که مقایسه میشی 
این خیلی عالیه

----------


## ayeh98

من میخوام مکاتبه ای ثبت نام کنم باید کجا ثبت نام کنم؟ شرایط مکاتبه ای چی هست؟

----------


## ayeh98

شهر ما گفتن ۹۶۰ تومنه

----------


## Alirezad_031

دوستان در سایت کانون به قسمت شهر خودتون برید و پایین صفحه قیمت ازمونا رو زدن. اگه بیشتر نمایندگی ازتون خواست به دفتر تهران زنگ بزنید و شکایت کنید.

----------


## aa79

برای نظام قدیم،قسمت تهران شرق،یک و ۵۶۰ بود از مهر به بعد.

----------


## arshaa

> قلم چی از همه آزمون بهتره
> گزینه دو درحد پرستاریه
> بعدشم وقتی واست تراز میاد و یه برنامه خاص هست که مقایسه میشی 
> این خیلی عالیه


این حرفو فقط کسایی میتونن بگن که تازه وارد وادی کنکور شده باشن
دوست من گزینه دو میرفت ۷۰۰ کشور شد جامع هاهم سنجش 
چطور گزینه ۲ در حد پرستاریه
اینکه ادم گزینه دو میده یا قلمچی اصلا ضامن قبولیش نیست
مهم اینه چطور تو برنامه هر ازمونی که هستی بدونی چطور برنامه شخصی بریزی و چطور بخونی و چقدر  و تا چه حد مرور داشته باشی
اگه شما سال اول کنکورته مطمئنا این حرفا از سر تقصیر خودتون نیست از روی کم تجربگیه
سال دیگه همین موقع ها به حرفم میرسی

----------


## _Nyusha_

> این حرفو فقط کسایی میتونن بگن که تازه وارد وادی کنکور شده باشن
> دوست من گزینه دو میرفت ۷۰۰ کشور شد جامع هاهم سنجش 
> چطور گزینه ۲ در حد پرستاریه
> اینکه ادم گزینه دو میده یا قلمچی اصلا ضامن قبولیش نیست
> مهم اینه چطور تو برنامه هر ازمونی که هستی بدونی چطور برنامه شخصی بریزی و چطور بخونی و چقدر  و تا چه حد مرور داشته باشی
> اگه شما سال اول کنکورته مطمئنا این حرفا از سر تقصیر خودتون نیست از روی کم تجربگیه
> سال دیگه همین موقع ها به حرفم میرسی


ولی تو شهر ما تا حالا گزینه 2 قبولی نداد

----------


## amir.t34

> ولی تو شهر ما تا حالا گزینه 2 قبولی نداد


گزینه2 واقعا خوب نیست
همش بچه ها میرن گزینه 2 از شر پشتیبان و اینا خلاص شن

----------


## _Nyusha_

> گزینه2 واقعا خوب نیست
> همش بچه ها میرن گزینه 2 از شر پشتیبان و اینا خلاص شن


اره دقیقا سالی نیس شهری قلم چی پزشکی نده 
خب حتما بهتره
کلا گزینه 2 سوالاتش ابکیه 
70 درصدش راحته

----------


## idealist

*شیراز 1 ملیون و 800 تومن. زنگ زدم تهران وصلم کردن به بازرس شیراز اونم گفت اونی که تو سایت زده فقط هزینه ازمونه ، کتاب و خدمات اجباریه.*




> دوستان در سایت کانون به قسمت شهر خودتون برید و پایین صفحه قیمت ازمونا رو زدن. اگه بیشتر نمایندگی ازتون خواست به دفتر تهران زنگ بزنید و شکایت کنید.

----------


## SARA_J

من رفتم نمایندگی میگه کتاب وپشتیبان اجباررره :Yahoo (114):

----------


## A_Geravand

> *من اگه میتونستم پول پشتیبانو بدم وبعد بگم بهم کاری نداشته باشه و قبول میکرد  حتما خودشو مینوشتم
> مشکل اینه بعدش نمیشه بهشون گفت با من کاری نداشته باش
> زنگ کشت میکنن  
> مشکلم با مکاتبه ای اینه که شنبه و یک شنبه میاد جوابش
> مرددم راستش خودم *


فک کنم مکاتبه ای آنلاینه ها ! حواستون باشه

----------


## Zahra77

> فک کنم مکاتبه ای آنلاینه ها ! حواستون باشه


نه من خودم پارسال دادم 
حضوری بود  :Yahoo (4): !

----------


## A_Geravand

> نه من خودم پارسال دادم 
> حضوری بود !


اها
 ب قول مهران مدیری خداورشکر  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alirezahpr

شهریه برای یک آزمون حضوری
یک آزمون غیرحضوری + مجله ی آموزشی + خدمات پشتیبان برای یک آزمون

خود سایت اینارو زدن که شامل پشتیبانم هست بعد میگن  این هزینه توی سایت بدون پشتیبان هست؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## BHDF

هزينه اش خيلى زياده براى همين هيچ وقت رغبت نكردم ازمون شركت كنم.
امسال ميخواستم برم زنگ زدم هزينه اش رو كه گفت واقعا همين طورى موندم بعد زنگ زدم دفتر مركزى صحبت كردم خيلى راحت بعد از گفتن یک جمله ام گوشی رو روم قطع کردن!

----------


## Rafolin403

> اره دقیقا سالی نیس شهری قلم چی پزشکی نده 
> خب حتما بهتره
> کلا گزینه 2 سوالاتش ابکیه 
> 70 درصدش راحته


فقط اینو بگم که دلیل قبولی های قلمچی بیشتر به خاطر بورسیه ی دانش اموزان معدل بالاست...! شاید شما متوجه نشید چه دلیلی داره دانش اموزان با معدل خوب بتونن بورسیه بشن ولی اونا میدونن!

در مورد راحتی هم... کنکور امسالم خیلی راحت بود ولی دلیل بر قبولی کسی نبود کسی که مطالب بیشتری رو خونده بود و کمتر حذفیات داشت اون برنده شد نه کسی که قلمچی و فلان رفته بود!!

ادم باید خیلی سطحی نگر باشه که فکر کنه یه ازمون باعث میشه رتبش بهتر بشه!!

----------


## tiny-ghost

این مکاتبه ای انلاین چی هست؟

----------


## _Nyusha_

> فقط اینو بگم که دلیل قبولی های قلمچی بیشتر به خاطر بورسیه ی دانش اموزان معدل بالاست...! شاید شما متوجه نشید چه دلیلی داره دانش اموزان با معدل خوب بتونن بورسیه بشن ولی اونا میدونن!
> 
> در مورد راحتی هم... کنکور امسالم خیلی راحت بود ولی دلیل بر قبولی کسی نبود کسی که مطالب بیشتری رو خونده بود و کمتر حذفیات داشت اون برنده شد نه کسی که قلمچی و فلان رفته بود!!
> 
> ادم باید خیلی سطحی نگر باشه که فکر کنه یه ازمون باعث میشه رتبش بهتر بشه!!


من نگفتم یه آزمون باعث میشه
گفتم سطح سوالا بالاتره و بهتره 
همه بر میگرده به تلاش فرد

----------


## Rafolin403

> من نگفتم یه آزمون باعث میشهگفتم سطح سوالا بالاتره و بهتره همه بر میگرده به تلاش فرد


دقیقا!وقتی به بقیه کور کورانه میگیم همه اونایی که قبول شدن قلمچی بودن یجورایی داریم حتی اونایی که پولشو ندارن رو هم وادار میکنیم که بیان قلمچی ثبت نام کنن!اتفاقا اگه دقت کنی از بین قبولی های قلمچی، مردودی های قلمچی هم از بقیه ی ازمونا بیشترن!

----------


## fisae

من کاری ندارم قلم چی خوبه یا بد، اما اصلا درگیر اینم نبودم که چقدر قبولی داشته تو کنکور یا چقدر مردودی، اینا همش به آدم بستگی داره، ولی قلمچی پول دروغ میگیره، بازهم میگم با کیفیت آزمون کاری ندارم، اما هزینه تمام شده برای آزمون کاملا کلاهبرداریه، من رفته بودم برا ثبت نام، گفتم خب قسط بندی کنید و اینا، گفتش باشه ولی سعی کن همین ماه ثبت نام کنی چون ممکنه ماه بعد هزینه‌ش بشه ۲ میلیون تومن، (اونموقع ۱.۵ بود) گفتم چرا خب اینطور باید بشه؟ مگه شما مصوبه سالیانه ندارید؟ به اینکار میگن پولشویی، طرف برگشت بهم گفت، من کاره ای نیستم خود سازمان قیمتارو مشخص میکنه... این سازمان که اصطلاحا وقف عام هستش چطوری در عرض ۱ ماه ۵۰۰ هزار رو قیمت آزموناش میزاره؟ اینجاس که بحث پولشویی میاد وسط... گیر دادن به فیش حقوقی این مسئول اون مسئول، چرا کسی به این سازمانا گیر نمیده؟ چرا حتی یک بار هم تو شبکه های خبری و غیر خبری نگفتن هزینه های اینا چرا اینقدر غیر منطقیه؟ اما تا بخواین گیر دادن به حجاب و این مسائل، مشکل ایران با هیچ چی درست نمیشه، مافیا همیشه هست، حرف همیشه حرف قدرته، میتونن یهو یه سوم بزارن رو هزینه بدون هیچ منطقی! نمیدونم چی بگم واقعا!

----------


## mohammad_al

> سلام امروز رفتم قلمچی شهرمون گفت آزمون یک میلیون و ۶۰۰ هزار تومنه 
> واقعا چرا اینقدر زیاد ؟؟؟؟؟
> شهر شما چقدره ؟؟؟


من صحبت کردم اول گفتن قیمت 1و680 تومون که حرف زدم گفتم کتاب نمی خوام و توی سایت قلم چی زدن 960 تومون خلاصه با ازمون اینترنتی و حضوری و غیر حضوری دفتر برنامه ریزی در اومد1و100 حتما حتما صحبت کن با ارامش بگو تو سایت قیمت خیلی کمتری زدن تجربی نظام قدیم هستم در ضمن با نظام جدید دوازدهم شهریش یکیه

----------


## _Nyusha_

> دقیقا!وقتی به بقیه کور کورانه میگیم همه اونایی که قبول شدن قلمچی بودن یجورایی داریم حتی اونایی که پولشو ندارن رو هم وادار میکنیم که بیان قلمچی ثبت نام کنن!اتفاقا اگه دقت کنی از بین قبولی های قلمچی، مردودی های قلمچی هم از بقیه ی ازمونا بیشترن!


خب اره 
اول آدم باید خودشو بشناسه 
بعد تصمیم بگیره پولو خرج کنه یا نه 
باید پول خرج چیزی که ارزش داره بشه
حتی آدم تو آزمون هم شرکت نکنه تو خونه با سوالاتش میتونه آزمون بگیره از خودش

----------


## Alirezad_031

مجبور نیستید قلمچی ثبت نام کنید. وقتی گاج و گزینه 2 با 700_800 تومن ازمون میگیرن اونم با کیفیت بهتر.مجبور نیستیم بریم قلمچی که چند تا دانشجو سوالاتش رو طرح میکنن. بخاطر تقلب تراز و رتبه دروغ میده.
هزینه قلمچی کمتر از یک میلیون و صده توی سایت. بهیچ وجه بیشتر پول ندید. اونا باید التماس دانش اموز رو بکنن

----------


## meysam98

سوالات قلم چی هر سال افتضاح و افتضاح تر میشه
برنامه شم هر سال داره سریع و سریع تر میشه

گزینه دو یا گاج خیلی آزمون های استانداردی هستند و نه تنها باعث پیشرفتتون میشن مثل قلم چی نا اُمیدتون نمیکنن

----------


## asie67

من نمی‌فهمم وقتی آزمون خوبی مثل گاج هست چرا پولتونو حروم میکنید؟نود درصد کتابهای تست همه شما انتشارات گاجه اونوقت آزمونشو قبول ندارید؟
به جرات میگم با کیفیت ترین سوالارو داره
آزمون قلمچی یه مشت جوجه دانشجو به عنوان طراح که اصلاً صلاحیت علمی ندارند سر رقابت اینکه سوال کدوم سختتره تا چاپ بشه رسماً گند زدن به کیفیت سوالا
من خودم تو آزمونهای گاج همیشه زیست ۵۰ یا ۶۰ میزدم چون سوالای شمارشی خوب و مفهومی داشت و سرجلسه کنکور ۸۸ زدم یکبار از دوستم سوالای قلمچی گرفتم واقعا سردرد شدم از خواندنش
یعنی چنان به حاشیه و نکات مسخره گیر داده که بیشتر باعث گمراهی میشه تا آموزش
اتفاقاً برنامه گاج برای نظام قدیم پارسال خیلیییی بهتر از قلمچی بود که طی سال هم دوبار عوض کردن

----------


## tiny-ghost

نمیدونم.ینی بریم گاج؟منم یبار ریاضیشو دیدم خیلی سخت بود برام.ریاضی گاجو میگم

----------


## tiny-ghost

وقعیت چی هست اصلن؟مگه واقعیتم داریم؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## tiny-ghost

تخته سیاه.البته ننشستم حل کنم.دست بچه ها بود ی نگ انداختم

----------


## Phatums

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zahra77


نه من خودم پارسال دادم 
حضوری بود !


 فرقش با ازمونای معمولیش چیه پس؟*

----------


## asie67

> سوالای گاج در چه حدیه ؟
> شنیدم شیمی و ریاضیش رو سخت تر از کنکور میداده برای نظام قدیما 
> برای نظام جدید ها هنوز  همون شکله ؟
> پشتیبان داره اگه آره رفتن به جلساتشون اجباریه


پشتیبان داره اما من همون اول گفتم نمی‌خوام بهم زنگ بزنید اونام گفتن چشم :Yahoo (20): 
اجباری هم به جلسات مشاوره رفتن نیست
بلافاصله بعد ازمون هم پاسخنامه میدن درصورتی که قلمچی اینکارو نمیکنه

----------


## hoseina

سلام
به هیچ عنوان پول به کتاب و cd و .... قلم چی ندید 
من رفتم دیدم یک فرم داشتن که می تونستی تیک بزنی کتاب باشه یا نه (در غیر این صورت بود به نمایندگی تهران زنگ بزنید شکایت کنید )
*در ضمن دوستان گفتن که زیر هر صفحه شهر تو سایت قلم چی قیمت ها رو زدن حتما چک کنید*
و امسال تجربی نظام جدید هر آزمون رو 55000 حساب کرد ( اونم تو یک شهرستان نزدیک مشهد )
که کلا تا 6 تیر 19 آزمون بود که شد یک میلیون و چهل و پنج هزار تومن
که بنظرم منطقیه

----------


## aretmis

> *مکاتبه ایه 
> حتی اگه بالا 7000 هم بشی اسمتو تو نفرات برتر نمیزنن 
> نتیجه اشم شنبه میاد یا یک شنبه 
> پشتیبان و اینام نداره 
> فقط ازمونه ! 
> نمیدونم ما چنتا مرکز تو اصفهان این کارو میکنن 
> شمام بگردی تو شهرتون هست !*



شهرستانا هم داره؟شهر ما فقط یه موسسه قلمچی داره
من دقیقا همچین چیزی میخوام که نه اسممو بزنن نه کتاب نه پشتیبان!!!

----------


## ayeh98

برای آزمون مکاتبه ای باید اینترنتی ثبت نام کنیم؟ 
آزمون مکاتبه ای آنلاین و همزمان با آزمون بقیه شروع میشه؟

----------


## Zahra77

> شهرستانا هم داره؟شهر ما فقط یه موسسه قلمچی داره
> من دقیقا همچین چیزی میخوام که نه اسممو بزنن نه کتاب نه پشتیبان!!!


نمیدونم والا

----------


## _fateme

من امروز رفتم تو سایت مرودشت زده بود یک و صد چهل. بعد اونجا گفتن یک و هفتصد. هرچه قدر گفتم نظام قدیم هسم و کتاب دارم و از این حرفا قبول نکردن. زنگ زدم تهران گفتن تا فردا خبر میدن. اگر درست نشد من چجوری پول کتاب رو ندم؟ حتی پیامای بعضی از بچه ها رو هم نشون دادم که تونستن با نمایندگی حرف بزنن و پول کتاب نگیرن ولی اصن حالیشون نبود. یکی بگه من چطور هفتصد اضافی ندم.

----------


## الیاس شهبازی

مال ما یک میلیون و صد هزار تومنه

----------


## mostafa-110

هر کی هر چی بخواد میگه

----------


## -Sara-

شهرما یه تومنه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed70t

من رفتم گفتن یک و دویست بدون کتاب ؛ قدیم تجربی ! منم بیخیالش شدم ، ماز ثبت نام کردم این سوالای قلم چی رو هم دانلود می کنم و خودم میزنم ؛ جامع های سنجش رو هم میرم .

----------

